# Trek 2220 question?



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

Newb here. Probably getting a Trek 2200 but just had a quick question. The picture on the Trek site, when you enlarge it, clearly says on the seat stays OCLV. However the specs say that it is TCT carbon. Which is it? Also what is the difference between the two--is OCLV that much better than TCT and why? One more...does anyone know when Trek will be releasing the 2200 with 10-speed Ultegra? Thanks in advance

http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1446000&f=3


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Asian Carbon.*

The bike photo on the web site apparently is a bit behind the times - see below article from _Plastics News.com/China._ I don't think it matters much whether you're straddling OCLV or TCT, especially if the only carbon is the seat stay. Most people, myself included, can't even tell the difference in ride between a carbon- or aluminum seat stay bike. Don't know about 10-speed.

*Trek to make racing-style bicycle in Asia*
PLASTICS NEWS REPORT

WATERLOO, WISCONSIN (August 30, 2005) — Waterloo-based Trek Bicycle Corp. is about to make carbon fiber more affordable for recreational cyclists.

The company already has a proprietary line of carbon fiber bicycles it makes in the United States under the OCLV brand name, including handmade bikes ridden by Tour de France winner Lance Armstrong and his teammates.

But the company realized while many riders may desire the low weight and high-end designs of those bikes, they simply cannot afford to pay $4,000 (RMB 32,390) for a midlevel bicycle in the OCLV line.

So, later this year, the company will introduce the Trek Carbon Technology line, taking advantage of production capabilities in Asia to make carbon-fiber bike frames at a lower cost point, said Michael Sagan, senior designer and technology principal for Trek’s Advanced Concept Group.

“We’re not all racers, but we’re really talking about the experience here,” Sagan said. “People want the experience of carbon fiber, but not all of the expense.”

Sagan declined to identify the Asian suppliers that will produce what he called “entry level” carbon fiber TCT bicycles.


----------



## pktrekguy (Nov 4, 2005)

TCT refers to Asian made carbon bikes. The 2200 is indeed a US made bike. It is equipped with an OCLV rear end, not a TCT rear end. 



waterloo said:


> Newb here. Probably getting a Trek 2200 but just had a quick question. The picture on the Trek site, when you enlarge it, clearly says on the seat stays OCLV. However the specs say that it is TCT carbon. Which is it? Also what is the difference between the two--is OCLV that much better than TCT and why? One more...does anyone know when Trek will be releasing the 2200 with 10-speed Ultegra? Thanks in advance
> 
> http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1446000&f=3


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

pktrekguy said:


> TCT refers to Asian made carbon bikes. The 2200 is indeed a US made bike. It is equipped with an OCLV rear end, not a TCT rear end.


So it is just an error on the Trek website, listing the rear end as TCT?


----------



## pktrekguy (Nov 4, 2005)

waterloo said:


> So it is just an error on the Trek website, listing the rear end as TCT?



Yes, it is an error on the website.


----------

